# Any Dealers Here? What is Timeline On New Honda Availability and Price Increases?



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I was told by local Honda dealers "Maybe next fall, maybe 18 months, or don't really know."

Prices went up $400 last year. Shudder to think about increases for 2022-23-24. 

What;s the scuttlebutt?


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Acme Tools shows shipping date of September 16th for Hondas on their website.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

It must be all over the place... Nault's in Manchester, NH shows many still in-stock, but no 1332s:


https://www.naults.com/search/inventory/availability/In%20Stock/brand/Honda%20Power%20Equipment/type/Residential%20Snowthrowers


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

vmax29 said:


> Acme Tools shows shipping date of September 16th for Hondas on their website.


And Ace Tool shows October shipping on theirs...


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Gone are the days of the off season sale. Prices are up across the line.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

vmax29 said:


> Gone are the days of the off season sale. Prices are up across the line.


A couple people I know bought the "new" Honda's last summer with the price increase and then they found out they were built the year before so they asked the dealer about it and the dealer said they can set the price at whatever they want.

The MSRP is just that.The "suggested" price. I though that was kinda underhanded. really helps with dealer loyalty?


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

I don’t mind spending a few bucks more at a dealer as opposed to a big box store but you are right, that is just sketchy business practices. For the couple hundred bucks profit over retail they lose a long term loyal customer. Makes little sense to me.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

In a sense absolutely. Course they can charge what they want.
But we now seeing the manufacturing house of cards fall. Will we return the usa to....
Nope. Should we yes.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> A couple people I know bought the "new" Honda's last summer with the price increase and then they found out they were built the year before so they asked the dealer about it and the dealer said they can set the price at whatever they want.


This is likely one reason that most off-road power equipment manufacturers (including Honda) do not have model years. They only provide sell dates upon request for a given serial number. In my experience in the northeast, the dealers are either selling at MSRP, or a few hundred lower than MSRP.


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

Not that I’m going to buy one, just dreaming, but I’ve been looking at the Honda Rubicon Deluxe. Not one in stock in NB as of last week. All dealers are asking for down payments for a chance to hold one. Crazy world. It looks like these are available in the US.
Same as when I bought the new blower, I had to travel an hour away to find one. No deals, this is the price and they’re going quick


----------



## model a lover (10 mo ago)

After placing a order in march 2021 ,I than waited 6 months for my hss928atd to arrive at the dealer ,Yes i had to pay full msrp of 3.395 plus a 200 dealer set up charge and a 150 delivery charge ,since they are over 50 miles away, that plus sales tax making the machine a well worth while over 4 grand investment


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

model a lover said:


> After placing a order in march 2021 ,I than waited 6 months for my hss928atd to arrive at the dealer ,Yes i had to pay full msrp of 3.395 plus a 200 dealer set up charge and a 150 delivery charge ,since they are over 50 miles away, that plus sales tax making the machine a well worth while over 4 grand investment


wow.......200 dealer set up? 

pretty arrogant.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Yeah, never heard of a dealer charging for set up.
Times are changing. 
When I bought my Ariens 4 years ago from the dealer, I negotiated free delivery (half hour away) into the deal and 15% off the purchase price (it was February).


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> wow.......200 dealer set up?
> 
> pretty arrogant.


Agreed! When I purchased my HSS1332AATD, it was $200 below MSRP in February with no sales tax (NH).
In March, I received a belated quote from another NH dealer for $520 below MSRP.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Well it's a sellers market but still.........

My prices have gone up only because parts and shop materials have skyrocketed. I do charge for delivery. 
Everyone understands that . I also give anyone who comes to my shop free shear pins. I buy 100 at a time.

I do a lot of free repairs if people bring the machine to me and it only takes a couple minutes. Replacing a shear or making an adjustment. They usually insist that I take a tenner or twenty . Also do free inspections. I love what I do so maybe that's why I do a lot of free stuff. 

I get that shops have a large overhead especially in California with all the taxes, workman's comp, insurance , costs but a set up charge should be included in machine cost.

Good for customer relations.


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

Good dealerships and companies with good customer support are worth supporting. 
In Canada we have a great company called Lee Valley Tools. They have stores in several major cities and have a great mail order system. I’ve purchased mail ordered a few things over the last couple of years. This year I purchased Couple items In February. One item was a Felco pruner. A very high end tool. Last week they sent me an email flyer announcing a free leather pouch for anyone purchasing a new Felco pruner. That is a $15 gift.
I wrote an email to there customer service department asking if my earlier purchase would qualify for the free pouch. I also said I fully understand if I missed the sale. I received an email they are sending me a free pouch.
I was very impressed with this service so I immediately ordered 3 other items I’d been looking at. This is the type of business I love to support. It just makes sense to me to support great companies. Lee valley is one of the first places I go when looking for the type of products they sell.


----------



## model a lover (10 mo ago)

orangputeh said:


> wow.......200 dealer set up?
> 
> pretty arrogant.


CORRECT and agree ,yet so is their $130.00 a hour shop labor rate, and 6 week wait for a repair . unless your a landscaper that gets you first in line privilege's
seems similar to the car dealer thing going on on, if you want it you will pay for it or someone else will. only they didn't label it dealer availability surcharge like the local Toyota dealer wanting 5k over msrp for a new Tacoma pro


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

model a lover said:


> CORRECT and agree ,yet so is their $130.00 a hour shop labor rate, and 6 week wait for a repair . unless your a landscaper that gets you first in line privilege's
> seems similar to the car dealer thing going on on, if you want it you will pay for it or someone else will. only they didn't label it dealer availability surcharge like the local Toyota dealer wanting 5k over msrp for a new Tacoma pro


Seems like many businesses have you over the barrel. That's okay with me for the most part. I almost never buy anything new. Plus I remember businesses that try to take advantage . Sicilians have a long memory.

Anyway , I contacted the 3 local Honda dealers in my area about this whole thing. 2 are sorta friends. Heard back from one.
They don't know anything . Maybe this , maybe that.
He was pretty sure of a price increase.

FYI if anyone here finds one online be sure to hire someone to set it up for you. Be extra SURE to install oil. Had a neighbor thought he was smart and ordered a HSS1332 online last year and did not put in oil. He called me up and said it ran for about 15-30 seconds and quit. Wanted me to repair. Told him he was SOL. Thought Honda would replace under warranty. I said "goooood luck"

I may have been able to unseize but it would never be the same. 

I'll fly in and set up your new Honda........for my usual fee.......all expenses paid ( including local massage parlor ) and all the beer I can drink. 
Probably will throw in 2 tickets to SBF annual convention in Las Vegas.


----------



## model a lover (10 mo ago)

i can say they did do a top notch setup, full gas tank, package of 6 shear pins taped to the handles . spent a 1/2 hour showing me how everything works when they dropped it off,


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

I came across a dealer once that would charge a $125 prep fee. That was back in 2015 so with everything that has happened since I wouldn't be surprised if it's gone up. Needless to say, I didn't purchase from them.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> Seems like many businesses have you over the barrel. That's okay with me for the most part. I almost never buy anything new. Plus I remember businesses that try to take advantage . Sicilians have a long memory.
> 
> Anyway , I contacted the 3 local Honda dealers in my area about this whole thing. 2 are sorta friends. Heard back from one.
> They don't know anything . Maybe this , maybe that.
> ...


That's pretty amazing.

What's the first thing most of us do when we get a piece of equipment used or new?
Check and likely change the oil (or add if it's new and empty).

I can't imagine getting something and just firing it up.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

If I remember right, there was a tag on the gas cap with a warning about putting in oil before starting.


----------



## TwiceStroked (Sep 30, 2021)

Stupid is as
Stupid does

Some people should just leave internal combustion engines to those that can operate them.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

vmax29 said:


> If I remember right, there was a tag on the gas cap with a warning about putting in oil before starting.


ya, they would remove gas cap and put in oil.......


----------



## 2AriensGuy (11 mo ago)

I have realized a long, long time ago, you just can't protect people from themselves. I have read countless times about people who buy a new engine and start it up without putting any oil in it. 

The engine I just bought and put on my 1336, must have had at least 5 big warning signs, telling consumers that it is shipped without any oil. As soon as you open the box, on fuel cap, in owners manuals NUMEROUS TIMES, on pull start handle, and on oil fill dipstick. Yet people still seize their brand new engines. Lol


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I guess no dealers belong here.


----------



## burieddeep (Jan 17, 2017)

I happened to be near our local Honda snowblower dealer yesterday and stopped in. They had a dozen or so HSS 928s sitting around, all sold. The friendly guy at the counter informed me that they have received less than half of the 300 or so that they ordered this year, all were electric start (not my cuppa tea), they have long wait list, and that Honda is lousy about informing them as to when they might get more. I'll be diligently changing the oil, adding a grease zerk, etc., on my decades-old, trusty HS 928 this fall and opted not to put my name on the wait list.


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

I was at our local Honda dealer a couple of weeks ago, they didn't have any snowblowers out on the floor yet, just a handful of mowers and a couple of rollers.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I stopped by the local Honda Power Equipment dealer today... They are loaded to the gills with Hondas! They have a half dozen HS720AS electric start, remote chute machines, and 25 HSS machines of all types. They even had a nice looking HS928TAS for only $850.


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

Dealer cubboards are bare her in New Brunswick!


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

I was at a local Honda dealer in Waterloo, Ontario last week for supplies and the access to their storage building was blocked by a paving upgrade , so there was over a 100 of HS720s stacked out front waiting to be fork lifted out back. (wish i had taken a picture.) 

Only 2 stage blowers in showroom had sold signs on them as well as the 12-15 Honda generators.....


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Our dealer recently received half their order. 175 machines. All spoken for with a waiting list of over 300. They are 2-3 months out on services/repairs and not even taking used machines into their yard. That waiting list is even longer. 

Great op for a small engine mechanic. I turn down work every darn day. I do a few just for fun. Could easily be working 60 hours a week if I wanted.
Anytime I put a blower for sale it sells in a couple days and even get emails that people will give more than asking price if they can leapfrog to top of list.


----------



## michaelnel (Feb 12, 2019)

I sold my 3 year old HSS928AATD in about an hour after I listed it for $2500. I am pretty sure I could have gotten more.


----------

